# A Classic



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I just purchased a Model 14 K38 Masterpiece. I had one in the past, and it was my favorite target gun. This one is like new, manufactured in 1969, fired only a few times and flawless. The trigger is smooth and firm with no catches in the cycle. It just flows right through. 

I have ordered some Pachmayer grips for it, and I shall soon be shooting it. At one time I used my previous K38 for a self defense gun and loaded it with wadcutters. Everyone is so hyped up on more powerful calibers, but the plain, old 38 special is a fine weapon for field or defense. The K38 makes it stylish too. I wish Smith and Wesson still made revolvers like the K38.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with every aspect of your post. A fine weapon, and a fine choice for target work. I have a M15 .38 that fills that role; I only chose it over a M14 .38 because I carried a M15 on duty for many years, so it was a sentimental favorite.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Any of the old K-models are great if you can get them in good shape. I agree that the old .38spl done a fine job for many years. I still load and shoot the round often. Good luck with yours. :smt023


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I, too, am a huge fan of the S&W K frames. Mine is a model 15-3. My first duty weapon was a model 67.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Love my Model 19. K Frames are the best target guns I've shot.


----------



## NCTexan (Sep 2, 2007)

This weekend I picked up a pristine K-38 Model 14-4 target as my first revolver.

I've been strictly a semi-auto type... but this one caught my eye. I can't wait to get it to the range.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

It looks just like mine. Mint condition. You could not have made a better choice. That one is a keeper. Hang onto it. For target shooting I put Pachmayr Pro grips on mine. They are compact; the backstrap is exposed and one gets a better wrap-around on the handle. Enjoy!


----------

